# SSRI vs. SNRI



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone here have experience with both an SSRI and SNRI and explain which one seemed to work better for this disorder and how? I saw signs of improvement when I started to take Zoloft and now I'm interested in the effects an SNRI would have. Maybe someone here can share their experience. Thanks!


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

You are very lucky to have found something that works for you. I know for me and many here who had their dp/dr worsened taking SSRIs especially.

I've tried Paxil, Prozac, Lexapro. What they did is not only numb the anxiety and depression, but also all other emotions thus worsening the dp/dr. I dissociated so much especially on prozac. SNRIs did the same but at least not as bad as SSRIs were for me. Pristiq made me energetic but a little anxious though. Since we respond to meds differently, I'd say you should try an snri. You'll never know until you try it yourself. It may work for you better.

Only lamictal didn't have the effect of emotional numbing on me, it helped somewhat with dp.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been on every class of psych drug that has ever existed (with the exception of the older classes of neuroleptics/anti-psychotics). I haven't had any response from any of the meds I've taken, with the exception of a couple of sleeping pills and stimulants, which were basically just more concentrated versions of alcohol and caffeine, respectively.


----------

